# B85 vs H81 Chipset



## crazypal24x7 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

Hey looking for a mbd for my Intel 4440 proc but lil bit confused whether to go for H81  or B85 , If I'm not wrong only diff between them is H81 has fewer options for expansions like USB 3.0 , only 2 SATA III ports, no Crossfire (which I m not gonna use neways) ....etc but cmon  I am not gonna have more than 2 SATA III devices  and even if I do  say  a new HDD , I guess 3G/s is more than enough for it.

So basically is it worth  spending ~2.5K more which I not not gonna use it.

And I read that B85 mbd components are of low grade compared to H and Z series mbds , is this true ?
Kindly help me out


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 11, 2014)

Refer to this thread instead: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/181235-intel-haswell-chipset-h81-vs-b85.html


----------



## crazypal24x7 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for replying but 

what abt de 


1> "And I read that B85 mbd components are of low grade compared to H and Z series mbds , is this true ?"

2>As far as Performance or quality of components is concerned , is there  any diff ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 11, 2014)

crazypal24x7 said:


> Thanks for replying but
> 
> what abt de
> 
> ...



> It's not that B85 boards are of low quality, its just that H and Z boards are of higher quality. I'm having an H61 board (one of the low end chipset) and I'm still overclocking IGP with it!

> Again, B85 boards don't use bad components, just inferior components compared to H and Z series chipset boards.


----------



## crazypal24x7 (Feb 12, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > It's not that B85 boards are of low quality, its just that H and Z boards are of higher quality. I'm having an H61 board (one of the low end chipset) and I'm still overclocking IGP with it!
> 
> > Again, B85 boards don't use bad components, just inferior components compared to H and Z series chipset boards.



what abt performance ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 12, 2014)

crazypal24x7 said:


> what abt performance ?



There is no performance difference between different chipsets. Its the CPU that does the processing, not the chipset. Chipsets only manage SATA ports, IO functionalities etc, not the processing.


----------



## crazypal24x7 (Feb 13, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> There is no performance difference between different chipsets. Its the CPU that does the processing, not the chipset. Chipsets only manage SATA ports, IO functionalities etc, not the processing.



thanx mate

So the bottom line is that the only diff is more options for expansions and superior components


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 13, 2014)

Correct.


----------



## crazypal24x7 (Feb 14, 2014)

Is this true that B85 D3H Supports only 32-bit windows 7/8 OS

Gigabyte B85M-D3H - PCQuest


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 14, 2014)

crazypal24x7 said:


> Is this true that B85 D3H Supports only 32-bit windows 7/8 OS
> 
> Gigabyte B85M-D3H - PCQuest



That page doesn't state any reason, so you completely ignore it. Its completely false.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 14, 2014)

crazypal24x7 said:


> Is this true that B85 D3H Supports only 32-bit windows 7/8 OS
> 
> Gigabyte B85M-D3H - PCQuest



most motherboard manufactures write on their product spec page  like this


> Due to a Windows 32-bit Operating System Limitation, When More than 4 GB of Physical Memory is Installed, the Actual Memory Size Displayed will be Less than the Size of the Physical Memory Installed.


he might have it wrongly interpreted.
if that is the case, WTH it comes with 4 memory slots? Just ignore it.


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Feb 28, 2014)

will this Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1
support the ati 6670 hd ddr5 gfx card?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 1, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> will this Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1
> support the ati 6670 hd ddr5 gfx card?



Yes it will. Try to get R7 250 available for 5.2k.


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 1, 2014)

crazypal24x7 said:


> Is this true that B85 D3H Supports only 32-bit windows 7/8 OS
> 
> Gigabyte B85M-D3H - PCQuest



what??
i have B85 m/b and running win 7 64bit


----------

